# Best concentrated beef, chicken or veg base



## sherman452 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Chefs,

I have a very small kitchen with no storage (no walk-in freezers, small walk-in).  I'm looking for a good quality concentrated stock base.  I know there is no other substitute for homemade stock, but I don't really have a choice.

Thanks in advance for your kind suggestions.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@Sherman452,

We make our own chicken but like you my cooking space is tiny. For other bases I go to Minors because it's available to me locally


----------



## niko1227 (May 6, 2006)

You can check out bonewerks, everything is made from scratch


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The main problem with bases is the salt content. Many brands use too much sodium before you get the chicken flavor.

I agree with Minor's as they really are the best of the brands.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you have to use MINORS is good. However I only use it as a booster or enhance not as a primal stock.


----------



## sherman452 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, I've used Minors in the past and they're good in a pinch, but I can always tell when a soup or sauce has been used with the base.  It has a certain taste to it (except for their vegetable base... I think that is very good).  I'm looking for a stock or concentrate that I can use for soup and sauce bases that won't impart that taste, that are as close to the real thing as possible, that won't take up a lot of room.   A tall order, I think.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll second bonewerks as an option.  There are also a number of options your purveyor(s)  should be able to help you with. Unfortunately, the salesman may not be familiar with all the options available and may have to make the effort to do a bit of research on your behalf. And call the competition to see what they offer. 

     Depending on your budget, you can find all levels of product, from bases to home made stock in aseptic packaging. The availability will depend on your location relative to the location of the producer. Not all are national/international companies. The small neighborhood market near my house sells stock and demi-glace they make in house. There may be one near you. If there is a food show in your area soon, I would recommend going so you have the opportunity to talk to as many people as possible in person. 

     With the renewed interest in fresh, local foods the number of options has expanded tremendously for better pre made stocks and broths. So while I can't at the moment offer specific companies other than bonewerks, they are out there and hoping for your business.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Look into More than Gourmet. expensive, but quite good. Better than Bouillion has a decent low sodium line as well. Not as pro as More than Gourmet.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll second @chefedb in using it as an enhancer and not as a primal stock. Even the low sodium stuff has too much salt. I've been a MINORS fan since culinary school for just that. The memory is a little fuzzy as to the exact title but I remember a guest Saucier instructor at school was the Chef Consultant for MINORS when they revamped their program in the very early 80's. Paul J. Gode was his name (sp?) if I remember correctly and they had the best product at the time. That's when there was a push to make the type of base it was as the main ingredient instead of salt i.e. beef, chicken, etc. Back then it was either neon yellow Sexton or Schrieber for chicken and powdery dry or cement style solid bases for beef that were most available.

I've not heard of Bonewerks and did get a look at the site, they seem to carry more of a finished product or at least the site I visited did.

The way I understood it you're looking for a primal stock base, so I'd suggest a look at Kitchen Basics and then enhance with something like Minors or just reduce it longer prior to making the soup or sauce. Maybe you can get their product wholesale by contacting them directly or through your supplier.* I have to admit that right out of the box it's thinner in the flavor department than most of my stocks but with a little tweeking ....i.e. a slight reduction.......you can get it to be a bit more flavorful. But then again, that's was the other stuff does too. As a side note, I experimented with the low sodium version of their Beef Stock and made a very nice Glace using their product entirely. Being at home and cooking a standing rib for the Holiday's, I didn't wish to go through the hassle of finding bones since almost no grocery carries them these days. In the end, it was just like at the restaurant where all I added was the wine, tomato paste and seasoning after reducing and it rivaled anything I ever made in my Pro kitchens.

*edit; Disappointing.........I see they are now owned by McCormick (Kitchen Basics) so that may not be an option but you can always try.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

im not sure if anyone in the states does this and honestly never ran into a provider that did but, my local meat supplier. small guy. in addition to making and smoking their own stuff makes and stock from beef. veal, chicken, and moose/reindeer. it is reduced to a thick gel and you reconstitute at 3 to 1. No salt at all, plain stock concentrate. quite expenssive but then again it is a top quality product. check with small, local meat providers as that may be an option.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Chef  Minors is now owned by Nestle It is still good I have used it since the 60s. I believe it was developed by a man named Midland in Chicago


----------

